# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Saildrone, Inc., autonomous ocean vehicles, Alameda, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - saildrone.com

youtube.com/saildrone

facebook.com/saildrone

twitter.com/saildrone

linkedin.com/company/saildrone-inc

instagram.com/saildrone

Saildrone on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Richard Jenkins

CTO - Andrew Schultz

Products and projects:

autonomous surface vehicles

----------


## Airicist

"Saildrone Closes $100 Million Series C Funding Round to Advance Ocean Intelligence Products"

October 18, 2021

----------

